# Lilypad vs. Zero Moment



## M&F

[size=+2]*Lilypad vs Zero Moment*[/size]



Lilypad said:


> *Format:*2v2 singles
> *Style:*Switch
> *DQ:*1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO and direct recovery
> *Arena Description:* We are playing... in a giant litter box. That's right, a giant litter box. Of course the trainers are standing outside of it, and besides it's clean anyway... right? Ground and rock type attacks are boosted 3%. Obvious cat types (Skitty, Purrloin, Meowth, Glameow, maybe more) gain 1.2x speed.


*Lilypad's active squad*

 *Cyndarella* the female Cyndaquil <Blaze> @ Charcoal
 *Twitchwing* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings> @ Sharp Beak
 *Rex* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Silk Scarf


*Zero Moment's active squad*

 *Eurastar* the female Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Magmarizer
 *Pyralspite* the female Deino <Hustle> @ Dusk Stone
 *Umbra* the male Lampent <Flash Fire> @ Wise Glasses
 *Venus* the female Snivy <Contrary>
 *Rasvata* the female Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Destiny Knot
 *Leafpaw* the male Shinx <Intimidate>
 *Zephyr* the male Vanillite <Ice Body>
 *Rufflet* the male Rufflet <Keen Eye>
 *Joltik* the female Joltik <Compound Eyes>
 *Sinh* the female Goomy <Gooey> @ Draco Plate

Next up:
-Lilypad sends out a Pokémon
-Zero Moment sends out a Pokémon and issues commands
-Lilypad issues commands
-I ref


----------



## Herbe

C'mon, *Rex,* let's go!

(Oh and should I specify my second now?)


----------



## M&F

Lilypad said:


> C'mon, *Rex,* let's go!
> 
> (Oh and should I specify my second now?)


Second sendout? Not yet, no.


----------



## Zero Moment

Go, Leafpaw!

You are a strong and intimidating lion, and your opponent is just a house cat! Prove your dominance with an *Eerie Impulse*. Then, rough 'im up a bit with a *Thief*. Finally, *Double Kick*.
If your opponent uses Dig, use *Magnet Rise*, if you haven't done so already.
If at any point you're Taunted and it interferes with your other orders, spam *Charge Beam*.

*Eerie Impulse/Magnet Rise/Charge Beam ~ Thief/Magnet Rise/Charge Beam ~ Double Kick/Magnet Rise/Charge Beam*


----------



## Herbe

Alrighty, Rex, guess what we're doing today!

*Rex looks up confusedly at Lilypad*

*Rex begins to dig a hole*

_No, Rex!_ For the time being this is _not_ a bathroom. This is an arena! We're battling today!

*Rex perks up*

Alright, so, I guess you better drop a *small Substitute* in that nice hole you just made. After that, *Protect* yourself and your scarf - don't want that stolen, now! Your little buddy Mini Rex will take care of that for you. Now it's time to give Leafpaw a *swift* kick in the pants. Show that Shinx what a Meowth can do! Next, clear your throat and start *singing.* I honestly don't care what it is, Happy Birthday or Nightmare by Avenged Sevenfold. Actually, let's go with Reincarnate - Motionless in White. Nothing like some good old punk rock if you're going to damage the foe with a song.

*Substitute (10%) ~ Swift, original was Protect if I'm not allowed to edit ~ Round*


----------



## M&F

> *Format:*2v2 singles
> *Style:*Switch
> *DQ:*1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO and direct recovery


*Round 1*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



Lilypad(OO)
Currently out: Rex





Male Meowth [Technician] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 100% / Energy: 100%
Status: Stable
Condition: Attempting to find treasure in the sands.
Commands: *Substitute (10%) ~ Swift ~ Round*

Zero Moment (OO)
Currently out: Leafpaw





Male Shinx [Intimidate]
Health: 100% / Energy: 100%
Status: Stable
Condition: A lynx, not a lion, damn it.
Commands: *Eerie Impulse/Magnet Rise/Charge Beam ~ Thief/Magnet Rise/Charge Beam ~ Double Kick/Magnet Rise/Charge Beam*​
Arena:


> We are playing... in a giant litter box. That's right, a giant litter box. Of course the trainers are standing outside of it, and besides it's clean anyway... right? Ground and rock type attacks are boosted 3%. Obvious cat types (Skitty, Purrloin, Meowth, Glameow, maybe more) gain 1.2x speed.


Arena status: Unchanged.



-----​
Somewhere out there, there's a giant cat who makes giant poop. We don't want to know. But there's no inconvenient place that won't turn into an arena for Asber, and while battling atop the cat itself has not yet struck anyone's fancy, its litterbox became the site of a battle.

To best fit the mood, and supposedly to tempt fate with the prospect of fecal hazards, the trainers Lilypad and Zero Moment each sent out a feline Pokémon. The former's, a more domesticated housecat, had to be stopped from immediately making great business deals on the battlefield, although apparently he was just really digging for gold. The latter, a matter of least concern, was more feral and would only see the ground below as a number two-star resort if sheer instict had that idea. After all preventive sanitation ensued, the battle began.

Moving very nimbly, Rex seemed to be playing in the sand again -- but the truth is, he was fashioning a small neko-mane doll out of it. A raised paw for good luck and everything. And it suddenly came to life when its creator applied his coin to its forehead. Just as soon as it was done, Leafpaw arrived to land an attack: he started crackling and vibrating with electricity, sending ripples towards his opponent. But the Substitute stood against the waves, and they seemed to do little more to the simple lifeform than slightly displace the sand of its buildup.

Safe behind his protector, the Meowth started to attack. He stretched a paw out, and suddenly, the coin stared to shimmer intensely, and then, from it, five-pointed rays of light started to stream in a wide arc.

While he was being pummeled by the attack, the Shinx noticed something peculiar: the sleek white scarf tied tight around his foe's neck was also radianting white. It almost seemed to be the source of the attack's power -- and so, without further ado, he set out the mug the object. He closed his eyes, rammed forward, and once he hit something, he swiped his claw and took hold of something... For a moment, he thought he had the scarf, but he had simply taken a likeness of it from the Subsititute, which uselessly crumbled away from his paws.

The real article would start shimmering again as Rex took a deep breath. His entire body started glow, and then, he started to meow in rhythm. The sound of his song reverbated through the entire arena, making the sand move up and down here and there -- and more to the point, it shook his target's entire body, like standing too close to an amp.

Gazing odiously at the Silk Scarf, Leafpaw advanced again. The sandy neko-mane stood in his way, but he was having none of it -- he swung his legs into the figure, shattering it whole in a single blow, and then used the momentum to deliver a hind kick straight into the creator of it. Rex was sent flying straight upwards, and was thankful to land on the soft sand.

The end of the round was then signaled, but the two Pokémon stll eyed each other fiercely.

*Round 1 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



Lilypad(OO)
Currently out: Rex





Male Meowth [Technician] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 85% / Energy: 91%
Status: 1- Attack.
Condition: Nooo! The precious bringer of fortune, dismantled!
Performed: Substitute (10%) ~ Swift ~ Round

Rex's Substitute 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Health: *0*%

Zero Moment (OO)
Currently out: Leafpaw





Male Shinx [Intimidate]
Health: 74% / Energy: 90%
Status: Stable
Condition: Must have stupid scarf.
Performed: Eerie Impulse (no effect) ~ Thief ~ Double Kick​
Arena status: Unchanged.



Additional notes:
- Double Kick on the third action broke the Substitute at the first hit, and then struck Rex at the second.
- Lilypad commands first next round.


----------



## Herbe

Question: why is my attack raised? As far as I know nothing I / ZM did raised it. ( Also, the damage dealt seems a bit low: did you still account for Technician and my Scarf? Maybe I'm just mathing wrong though. My mathing goes:

Base power of Swift/Round [both same, doesn't matter]: 6%.

(Quote from database page: "Technician: ...As a result, for all attacks ordinarily base 60 power or less, the base power is multiplied by 1.5 in addition to all other multipliers. For example, if a Scyther with Technician were to use Aerial Ace, the attack's base power would be considered 90 instead of 60.") So it becomes 9%.

STAB: 9/4 = 2% extra for 11%

Scarf: +2 for 13% per move.

Which totals to 26% damage dealt total. [Assuming you ref according to the damage and energy guide]. I assume you just forgot to include technician, since without that it amounts to what you put up. But since 82% health and 74% health are kinda big differences, I wanted to point this out.Thanks for dealing with my nitpicking! :P)


----------



## M&F

Rex's Attack is lowered, actually, due to Intimidate.

And also, you're right, I freaking forgot about Technician, _ugh_. I'll fix that in a jiffy, hang on.

EDIT: There, it's fixed.


----------



## Herbe

Ah, I see, thank you for clearing that up.

My commands will be out as soon as I tripzillion check them for errors.


----------



## Herbe

Great job, Rex!

Now, listen closely - there are some specific things I want you to do.

If all goes well, I want you to set up another *small substitute*, and sing *two rounds*.

If during the second or third turns that stupid excuse for a lion is going to try to steal your scarf, just *dig* in the litter where he can't find you. If you do it in the second turn, stay underground until he makes a move in the third turn. If you have to do it in the third turn, make it go you dig - Leafpathetic tries to thief - you come up. Don't worry about spending the extra energy, you got this.

If the wimp ever tries to protect himself, just use * Feint.*

He is not getting your scarf, Rex. Never.

*Substitute(10%) ~Round/Dig/Feint ~ Round/Dig/Feint*

(In case you haven't gotten the hint yet, ZM, *you cannot have my scarf.* I raised those silkworms myself. Do you know how long it takes to raise silkworms?)


----------



## Zero Moment

Pfft we don't even need that ratty scarf. Put up a *Light Screen* to eliminate the damage from his terrible singing. Then, bring the lightning with a *Thunderbolt*, then a *Discharge*.

*Light Screen ~ Thunderbolt ~ Discharge*


----------



## M&F

> *Format:*2v2 singles
> *Style:*Switch
> *DQ:*1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO and direct recovery


*Round 2*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



Lilypad(OO)
Currently out: Rex





Male Meowth [Technician] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 85% / Energy: 91%
Status: 1- Attack.
Condition: Nooo! The precious bringer of fortune, dismantled!
Commands: *Substitute (10%) ~ Round/Dig/Feint ~ Round/Dig/Feint*

Zero Moment (OO)
Currently out: Leafpaw





Male Shinx [Intimidate]
Health: 74% / Energy: 90%
Status: Stable
Condition: Must have stupid scarf.
Commands: *Light Screen ~ Thunderbolt ~ Dischage*​
Arena:


> We are playing... in a giant litter box. That's right, a giant litter box. Of course the trainers are standing outside of it, and besides it's clean anyway... right? Ground and rock type attacks are boosted 3%. Obvious cat types (Skitty, Purrloin, Meowth, Glameow, maybe more) gain 1.2x speed.


Arena status: Unchanged.



-----​
Between rounds, Rex's stupid scarf turned into sour grapes for Zero Moment's team. If they couldn't have it, then bleh, look at that silly thing. It's so vanilla. No points for wearing something like that. A chimp could wear it. A cat could- well.

Rex was still more concerned about charms with which to aid in his search for great fortune in the sands, and in fact, as soon as the match resumed, he set about fashioning himself a new idol of good luck, same paw raised and everything. With that, he could resume his hustle for treasure.

But Leafpaw would rain on this party yet again soon. First, his fur started to shine bright, and the light would then detach itself and take the form of a lustrous barrier. Then, after getting set, he let out a cry and unleashed a wicked bolt straight into the Substitute, causing it to burst into countless many grains of sand being sprayed in all directions.

Seeing yet another omen of fortune casually destroyed, Rex cursed his fate, meowing at the sky the cat analagous for a NOOOOOOOO scream. He then began to sing a calm requiem for the lost Substitute... which slowly escalated into a high-pitch, high-vollume emo screamer, once more booming all over the arena with amplified power from the Silk Scarf.

Unlike the trainers and referee, Leafpaw had yet a means to withstand this unbearable dirge: he kept his massive ears pressed against the Light Screen, keeping much of the noise blocked out. It was almost like being on the other side of the soundproof screen while that awful band records their song, if only they were loud enough that they'd still be pounding your chair with tremors. Unfettered by the opponent's move, the Shinx continued to attack as well, unleashing all of his stored electric energy into a massive sweeping wave.

For a moment, being struck had Rex quiet, but he just picked up right where left off. The reverbations from his intense song were beginning to even spill sand out of the edges of the arena and into the, uh, giant tile floor outside? Let's not let this train of thought land in "giant poop" station again.

*Round 2 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



Lilypad(OO)
Currently out: Rex





Male Meowth [Technician] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 65% / Energy: 82%
Status: 1- Attack.
Condition: Do you ever feel like breaking down because they keep breaking down?
Performed: Substitute (10%) ~ Round ~ Round

Rex's Substitute 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Health: *0*%

Zero Moment (OO)
Currently out: Leafpaw





Male Shinx [Intimidate]
Health: 62% / Energy: 77%
Status: Stable
Condition: Am I glad that he's muted in there, and that we're out here... and that he's the sheriff, and that we're soundproof out here... and that we're in there and I just remembered we're out here. But what I wanna know is where's the caveman?
Performed: Light Screen ~ Thunderbolt ~ Discharge​
Arena status: A Light Screen is on Zero Moment's side of the field (3 more actions). A small amount of sand from the edges of the box has already been dislodged.



Additional notes:
- Thunderbolt on the second action broke Rex's Substitute. Again.
- Zero Moment commands first next round.


----------



## M&F

DQ warning for Zero Moment. You have 48 hours to issue commands.


----------



## Zero Moment

Damn, it's been a week already? Hold on, I got this.


----------



## Zero Moment

Alright, Leafpaw, it's going to be simple this round. Use Night Slash, Charge Beam, then Spark. If Rex is Biding or you can otherwise not hit him at any time, Charge. If you're put to sleep, Sleep Talk.

*Night Slash/Charge/Sleep Talk~Charge Beam/Charge/Sleep Talk~Spark/Charge/Sleep Talk*


----------



## Herbe

Barely got here before the DQ warning. Yippee.

So, Rex, we do _not_ need that overgrown housecat charging, and don't you want to make him pay for ruining your priceless fortune items? *Taunt* him a bit - I've _surely_ given you enough insults to hurl at him throughout the course of this battle. And you are surely creative enough to come up with more on your own.

Then, we need to *dig* underneath and *stay down* so we can dodge those fancy lightningbolts. I dunno what he'll try to do but he'll be taunted, so he can't charge. 

After he tries to attack again (and fails,) *go ahead and come up.* But do this last. 

*Taunt ~ Dig ~ Finish Dig (last)*


----------



## M&F

Sorry for the massive delay, folks.



> *Format:*2v2 singles
> *Style:*Switch
> *DQ:*1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO and direct recovery


*Round 3*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



Lilypad(OO)
Currently out: Rex





Male Meowth [Technician] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 65% / Energy: 82%
Status: 1- Attack.
Condition: Do you ever feel like breaking down because they keep breaking down?
Commands: *Taunt ~ Dig (down) ~ Dig (up, wait)*

Zero Moment (OO)
Currently out: Leafpaw





Male Shinx [Intimidate]
Health: 62% / Energy: 77%
Status: Stable
Condition: Am I glad that he's muted in there, and that we're out here... and that he's the sheriff, and that we're soundproof out here... and that we're in there and I just remembered we're out here. But what I wanna know is where's the caveman?
Commands: *Night Slash/Charge/Sleep Talk ~ Charge Beam/Charge/Sleep Talk ~ Spark/Charge/Sleep Talk*​
Arena:


> We are playing... in a giant litter box. That's right, a giant litter box. Of course the trainers are standing outside of it, and besides it's clean anyway... right? Ground and rock type attacks are boosted 3%. Obvious cat types (Skitty, Purrloin, Meowth, Glameow, maybe more) gain 1.2x speed.


Arena status: A Light Screen is on Zero Moment's side of the field (3 more actions). A small amount of sand from the edges of the box has already been dislodged.



-----​
Leafpaw had kept himself safe and sound from sounds in the previous round, but his barrier could only protect against force -- it was little help against venom, such as that which Rex employed when talking about his marvelous scarf and how it was pithy for such a worthless, unsophisticated being to even consider pulling this off, let alone pulling this off somebody's neck. The Shinx pretended not to be wound up, but it was only so he could leap out of the blue for a ruthless swipe of his sharp claws. After this little trick, however, all sign of sublety was gone from his being as he roared and pawed therateningly at the ground.

Before he could unleash his rage again, however, his mark plunged into the soft sand, disappearing into it. He roared and growled and battered the spot that had been dug into, but it was no use. He could have taken the time out for a more strategical move, but he set his mind into pursuit and failed badly at it.

Meanwhile, Rex eagerly swam through the sands, eager to finally be on the lookout for treasure... But, as he moved into the deep, the grains above slid to seal the entrance to his path. His interperid endeavor grew dangerous, it seemed. However, much as he dug, he could find no treasure, and was left to exit before it became airtight in the space that he was occupying. And so, he desperately pawed upwards, and happened to ram straight into his enraged foe as he did.

Leafpaw felt a wave of relief in being able to hit the opponent again, even though that mean referee ended the round just as he was about to do that. Still, somehow that little change was all it took for him to take a breather, and maybe strike down revenge with a little more proper pacing.

*Round 3 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



Lilypad(OO)
Currently out: Rex





Male Meowth [Technician] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 59% / Energy: 75%
Status: 1- Attack.
Condition: Itching to get back in there and find that damn treasure.
Performed: Taunt ~ Dig (down) ~ Dig (up, wait)

Zero Moment (OO)
Currently out: Leafpaw





Male Shinx [Intimidate]
Health: 52% / Energy: 68%
Status: Stable
Condition: Itching to get back in there and beat that damn Meowth up.
Performed: Night Slash ~ Struggle (missed) ~ Struggle (missed)​
Arena status:  A small amount of sand from the edges of the box has already been dislodged. A good amount of sand in the area that the battlers are on has been dislodged into uneveness, but the tunnel that Rex dug through has already sank into solid shape again.



Additional notes:
- Leafpaw could not use Charge as commanded in actions two and three, and ended up Struggling instead.
- Both Struggles missed as Rex was underground.
- Lilypad commands first next round.


----------



## Zero Moment

...Struggle did 5% recoil each action?


----------



## M&F

Zero Moment said:


> ...Struggle did 5% recoil each action?


Struggle dealt no recoil damage, as it didn't hit. The damage is from Dig.


----------



## Herbe

Okay, um, shit. Round spam? Round spam. 

*Round* each action, unless if he's protecting go with *Feint,* and if you can't hit him for a reason other than he's protecting/detecting, then *Pay Day.* I am /broke./

*Round/Feint/Pay Day x3*


----------



## Zero Moment

Thunder. Thunder! _Thunder!_ Thundercats hoooooooooooo!

*Thunder Wave~Thunderbolt~Thunderbolt*


----------



## M&F

> *Format:*2v2 singles
> *Style:*Switch
> *DQ:*1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO and direct recovery


*Round 4*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



Lilypad(OO)
Currently out: Rex





Male Meowth [Technician] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 59% / Energy: 75%
Status: 1- Attack.
Condition: Itching to get back in there and find that damn treasure.
Commands: *Round/Feint/Pay Day ~ Round/Feint/Pay Day ~ Round/Feint/Pay Day*

Zero Moment (OO)
Currently out: Leafpaw





Male Shinx [Intimidate]
Health: 52% / Energy: 68%
Status: Stable
Condition: Itching to get back in there and beat that damn Meowth up.
Commands: *Thunder Wave ~ Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt ~ Thundercats!*​
Arena:


> We are playing... in a giant litter box. That's right, a giant litter box. Of course the trainers are standing outside of it, and besides it's clean anyway... right? Ground and rock type attacks are boosted 3%. Obvious cat types (Skitty, Purrloin, Meowth, Glameow, maybe more) gain 1.2x speed.


Arena status:  A small amount of sand from the edges of the box has already been dislodged. A good amount of sand in the area that the battlers are on has been dislodged into uneveness, but the tunnel that Rex dug through has already sank into solid shape again.



-----​
Rex's eyes glittered at the suggestion of using Pay Day. Oh, yes, the shiny treasure! He started thinking that maybe, technically, thinking of gold in such a feverish manner _was_ preventing him from landing a regular attack at the opponent...

... And then, suddenly, a static pulse surged through his muscles. A terrible numbness cut short his knack for treasure hunting. After all, how does one brave the rolling boulder of doom when one has a massive leg cramp? But this insult to the treasure hunter's lifestyle would not stand, even if it meant holding off on the gold hoarding for a little while. And clearly, the only proper retribution was humming the Indiana Jones theme song in the most aggressively obnoxious pitch possible.

Leafpaw just about cried out as his opponent's awful voice started blasting all over the arena again, all but turning the sandbox into a boombox. Hoping for sweet mercy for his large ears, he discharged as much electricity as he could from his body in a continuous, wicked bolt fired straight ahead, his entire coat glowing bright as he sensed a creeping danger -- all in all, the humans in the ring had a lovely banquet of sensorial abuse to feast on.

Moreover, no matter how much excess charge got into that Meowth, he wouldn't shut up, and no matter how much excess charge went out of that Shinx, his glow wouldn't fade -- instead, it'd be undescored by a pale red one, almost invisibly faint beneath his reckless shining.


*Round 4 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



Lilypad(OO)
Currently out: Rex





Male Meowth [Technician] @ Silk Scarf
Health: 37% / Energy: 63%
Status: Paralyzed (severe). 1- Attack.
Condition: Sitting stilll and singing furiously.
Performed: Round ~ Round ~ Round

Zero Moment (OO)
Currently out: Leafpaw





Male Shinx [Intimidate]
Health: 12% (Capped) / Energy: 57%
Status: Stable
Condition: Thunder, thunder, thunder, thundercats hooooly shit please stop this noise
Performed: Thunder Wave ~ Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt ~Thundercats!​
Arena status:  A steadily increasing amount of sand from the edges of the box has been dislodged. A good amount of sand in the area that the battlers are on has been dislodged into uneveness, but the tunnel that Rex dug through has already sank into solid shape again.



Additional notes:
- Round on the first action was a critical hit.
- Rex did not roll for paralysisfail on any action (on top of the crit -- holy hax, batman).
- Leafpaw hit the damage cap on the third action.
- Zero Moment commands first next round.


----------



## Zero Moment

What.
Even with a crit, how the hell did that do >40% damage?


----------



## M&F

Zero Moment said:


> What.
> Even with a crit, how the hell did that do >40% damage?


Round is boosted by STAB, Technician, and the Silk Scarf, and landed three times. Honestly, the crit essentially only adds the last 1% to the cap.


----------



## Herbe

Zero Moment said:


> What.
> Even with a crit, how the hell did that do >40% damage?


EDIT: DAMMIT ninjad while I was typing up my post.

I can answer. It didn't even go past the cap ( Last round you had 52% health. -40 (the cap) is 12%, your current health.)

Also, even without the crithax (WOOP WOOP this is just an awesome week for me!) it would have been 39%.

Maths:



Spoiler: Mathing of DOOM



Base power of Round : 6%

(Quote from database page: "Technician: ...As a result, for all attacks ordinarily base 60 power or less, the base power is multiplied by 1.5 in addition to all other multipliers. For example, if a Scyther with Technician were to use Aerial Ace, the attack's base power would be considered 90 instead of 60.") So it becomes 9%.

STAB: 9/4 = 2% extra for 11%

Scarf: +2 for 13% per move.

I spammed it 3 times so 13*3 = 39%.



Also sorry about the spamming but I was rushing. I know they must be really boring to write. 

p.s. I love Rex so freaking much. Rex you can use pay day the rest of the battle if you want as long as you get that ko.


----------



## Zero Moment

Alright, Leafpaw, that last round was absolutely mad, and now our goal is to get as much damage out as we can and pray for paralysis hax. Luckily, you're now quicker than your opponent. First off, channel all of your anger into a *Frustration*. Then spam *Thunderbolts* for as long as you can.
If your opponent is Protect/Detecting, or you otherwise can't hit him, *Charge Beam*.
If you haven't already, for some reason, and you can hit successfully, use *Frustration*.

*Frustration/Charge Beam~Thunderbolt/Charge Beam/Frustration x2*


----------



## Herbe

fuuuuuuuuck guys I'm sorry


One Swift should be enough to finish him off, do that and repeat if nessessary. And pray no para.

*Swift ad infinitum*


----------



## shy ♡

We are playing... in a giant litter box. That's right, a giant litter box. Of course the trainers are standing outside of it, and besides it's clean anyway... right? Ground and rock type attacks are boosted 3%. Obvious cat types (Skitty, Purrloin, Meowth, Glameow, maybe more) gain 1.2x speed.​​​
*Lilypad (Oo)*

Rex (m) <technician> @silk scarf
Health: 37%
Energy: 63%
- Sitting stilll and singing furiously. Paralyzed (severe). 1- Attack.

*Zero Moment (Oo)*

Leafpaw (m) <intimidate>
Health: 12%
Energy: 57%
- Thunder, thunder, thunder, thundercats hooooly shit please stop this noise​
Ignoring his tired, beaten body, Leafpaw doesn’t wait for his opponent to move. He takes all the pain he’s endured throughout this battle and pools it into a fiery rage, a barrage of strength that he assaults Rex with, fangs and claws and tail lashing at the meowth like an army of shinx instead of just the one. Rex’s paralyzed body is too slow to protect himself, but Leafpaw doesn’t have the energy to keep it up for long, and he sags into the sand, panting quickly.

Perfect - this is it. Slowly, painstakingly, Rex raises his paws and grabs flecks of fur from his chest, slicing them through the air like ninja stars at the exhausted shinx. They travel only inches before slicing into his flesh, slicing him like bacon, bright red welts appearing from each hit. Leafpaw only lets out a soft, tired whine before his eyes close and he sags entirely to the ground, clearly unable to go any further. Rex sighs with relief; he’s done his job.​
*Lilypad (Oo)*

Rex (m) <technician> @silk scarf
Health: 28%
Energy: 58%
- ‘Victory is mine…’ Paralyzed (severe).

*Zero Moment (Xo)*

Leafpaw (m) <intimidate>
Health: 0%
Energy: 52%
- Fainted.

*Arena Notes:*
A steadily increasing amount of sand from the edges of the box has been dislodged. A good amount of sand in the area that the battlers are on has been dislodged into uneveness, but the tunnel that Rex dug through has already sank into solid shape again.

*Final Notes:*

Please let me know if there’s any mistakes, as I’m picking this up in the middle…
 Rex is lucky again and got no parahax.
 Frustration was at base 90.
 Rex’s intimidate drop disappeared when Leafpaw fainted.
 Zero Moment sends out, Lily attacks, ZM attacks.


----------



## Zero Moment

Go, Faustkämpfer! Knock him out!


----------



## Keldeo

(Psst, ZM, you didn't have your Pancham in your active squad at the beginning of the battle, so you can't send her out)


----------



## Zero Moment

Oh, whoops.
Hmmm, this makes later much easier then.

Go, Sinh! Sweep the team!


----------



## Herbe

I hate goomys >:[ stupid psuedolegendaries, always knocking everybody out

Rex...

I made you a promise and I'll keep it.

Get the Treasure, unless you're taunted, in which case go to singing.

*Pay Day/Round x3*


----------



## Zero Moment

Hm, this will be a simple round. Three *Dragon Pulses* should do the trick. Though those 9% damage Pay Days are gonna hurt (technician/stab/trinket combo op), he'll only be able to get two off, max—less if parahax finally comes through.

*Dragon Pulse~Dragon Pulse~Dragon Pulse*


----------



## shy ♡

We are playing... in a giant litter box. That's right, a giant litter box. Of course the trainers are standing outside of it, and besides it's clean anyway... right? Ground and rock type attacks are boosted 3%. Obvious cat types (Skitty, Purrloin, Meowth, Glameow, maybe more) gain 1.2x speed.​​​
*Lilypad (Oo)*

Rex (m) <technician> @silk scarf
Health: 28%
Energy: 58%
- ‘Victory is mine…’ Paralyzed (severe).

*Zero Moment (xO)*

Sinh (f) <Gooey> @draco plate
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
*squishes self*​
Rex’s pain and fury intensify as a clearly not-cat is released opposite him, flopping jelly-like into the sand and grinning with satisfaction. His hatred will have to wait, as his muscles clench, holding him in place like a statue for the hit he knows is about to come. And indeed, Sinh opens her little mouth, sucking in lungfuls of air and converting them to pure draconic energy, a green fiery light that rushes towards Rex like fire but so much hotter. It burns his already aching skin, knocking him off his stiff feet onto his side, and only a gasp escapes his frozen lungs to betray his pain. 

Nothing stops Sinh from preparing another beam, air converting to green fire that hits Rex so hard it looks like he’s done for - his eyes are closing, he’s sinking into the sand, barely hanging on with no strength to hold himself upright. Sinh tilts her head, unsure if she should continue, when at last the poor meowth’s muscles relax and let him pick his head out of the sand. 

Slowly, so slowly, he prepares to hit back, but it’s too late. Another burst of fire from Sinh sends him sprawling, and he’s finally able to rest in the quiet of his pokeball. Sinh bounces in place, eager for his replacement.​
*Lilypad (Xo)*

Rex (m) <technician> @silk scarf
Health: 0%
Energy: 58%
- Fainted.

*Zero Moment (xO)*

Sinh (f) <Gooey> @draco plate
Health: 100%
Energy: 94%
*squishes intensify*

*Arena Notes:*
A steadily increasing amount of sand from the edges of the box has been dislodged. A good amount of sand in the area that the battlers are on has been dislodged into uneveness, but the tunnel that Rex dug through has already sank into solid shape again.

*Final Notes:*

Super sorry for long wait. :C big anxiety weeks meant no spoons for reffing… hopefully back on track now.
 Rex’s paralysis lightened at the beginning of the round. He was fully paralyzed on the first and second action though.
 Lilycolo sends out, ZM attacks, Lilycolo attacks.


----------



## Zero Moment

Did you account for the Draco Plate on the energy cost? Each Dragon Pulse should only take 2% energy.


----------



## shy ♡

Woops. Fixed.


----------



## Herbe

Sendin out *Twitchwing!*


----------



## Zero Moment

Gonna keep it real. With some proper management, Twitchy won't stand a chance. Start off with a *Water Pulse*, follow it up with a *Thunderbolt*, and end it with a *Hidden Power*. If your opponent is Protecting or otherwise invunerable, use a *Curse*. If she's made Double Team clones, use *Shock Wave*.

*Water Pulse/Curse/Shock Wave~Thunderbolt/Curse/Shock Wave~Hidden Power/Curse/Shock Wave*


----------



## Herbe

Alright my baby birb, we've got... equal footing? Dammit, Rex's staving off the paralysis finally came back to him all at once.

First, Aerial Ace the blob. Then, fly up, wait until he's done, and fly back down. Finally, fly up again.
*Aerial Ace ~ Fly (one action) ~ Fly (up)*


----------



## shy ♡

We are playing... in a giant litter box. That's right, a giant litter box. Of course the trainers are standing outside of it, and besides it's clean anyway... right? Ground and rock type attacks are boosted 3%. Obvious cat types (Skitty, Purrloin, Meowth, Glameow, maybe more) gain 1.2x speed.​​​
*Lilypad (xO)*

Twitchwing (f) <Gale Wings> @sharp beak
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- *cheep*

*Zero Moment (xO)*

Sinh (f) <Gooey> @draco plate
Health: 100%
Energy: 91%
*squishes intensify*​
Twitchwing lands in the sandbox and inspects it with an appropriate twitch of the head, cawing her possible approval - it’s hard to tell on a bird. Regardless, she’s not going to be spending much time in the sand, so it’s none of her business. As long as the air’s good, she’s happy, and it seems to be working just fine as with a powerful flap of tiny wings she becomes airborne, pivoting forwards to dive like a rocket into Sinh’s rubbery flesh. The goomy yelps at the impact, but Twitch doesn’t seem to have enjoyed it either, her feathers being coated with whatever goo dripped off the nasty slug-dragon and weighing her down. She still managed to fly, as long as she flapped harder.

Sinh examined her new wound tragically. First battle scar right there. A deep sigh, and she ballooned outwards, spitting out lungfulls of water and screams to go with it. The water smacked Twitchwing out of the air, almost dropping her to the sand before she caught the wind again, but she ignored the screaming entirely. Perhaps the shock of water was too much distraction.

Clearly, she was eager to get away from her opponent. With a solid flap, she dove upwards, flapping harder and harder until she was so high above the sandbox that it looked like a tiny toy to her. From down below, Sinh knew she had no chance of hitting the bird, and she didn’t even try; she began to murmur darkly instead, a ghostly energy rippling about her and thickening her already dull exterior. Nothing changed visibly, but she could feel the effects on her, making her stronger.

And it was just in time, too, as Twitchwing came soaring down. Wings tucked tight, she flew with the speed of the height she’d flown pulling her down, landing hard into Sinh’s back and flapping away with more goo coating her as thanks. Sinh could already feel the bruise forming, feel the strain as she moved, but she could also see a thickening coat of her slop on the fletchling’s wings and that served as some comfort.

Harder now, Twitching soared up again, cursing silently at the goomy. Sinh frowned and cursed as well, bolstering her thickening hide and waiting for the blow that was to come - but Twitch didn’t come down this time. She floated above, floating lazily on a pocket of hot air and waiting for the perfect chance to strike.​
*Lilypad (xO)*

Twitchwing (f) <Gale Wings> @sharp beak
Health: 94%
Energy: 86%
- ’This is disgusting.’ Speed -2.

*Zero Moment (xO)*

Sinh (f) <Gooey> @draco plate
Health: 79%
Energy: 84%
*squishes harder* Attack/defence +2, speed -2.

*Arena Notes:*
A steadily increasing amount of sand from the edges of the box has been dislodged. A good amount of sand in the area that the battlers are on has been dislodged into uneveness, but the tunnel that Rex dug through has already sank into solid shape again.

*Final Notes:*

 Gooey activated on Aerial Ace and Fly, lowering Twitchwing’s speed.
 Lilycolo next.


----------



## Herbe

Hmm... See if you can stay in the air and muster up a one-action Razor Wind for me. If you can't, just chill up there. If he tries to knock you out of the sky, or you can't chill, protect yourself. Next, try to combine flying down and Steel Wing into one - if you can't, try Flying Down and Peck, if you cant do that, just fly down. Finally, if you did a combo, rest, if not, fly back up.

*Razor Wind (one-action)/Chill/Protect~Fly down+Steel Wing/Fly down+Peck/Fly down~rest/Fly Up*


----------



## Zero Moment

Since she's way too high up for you to hit, she's too high up to hit you. Use *Acid Armor* to pump that defense even more. Next, she's gonna whack you with a strong, sensible combo. It's gonna deal some good damage even through your buffs, so give it back and more with a *Counter*. If Murphy takes a good look at both moves' accuracy and decides that it misses, use *Rock Slide*. End it with a(nother) mega-buffed *Rock Slide*.

*Acid Armor~Counter/Rock Slide~Rock Slide*


----------



## shy ♡

We are playing... in a giant litter box. That's right, a giant litter box. Of course the trainers are standing outside of it, and besides it's clean anyway... right? Ground and rock type attacks are boosted 3%. Obvious cat types (Skitty, Purrloin, Meowth, Glameow, maybe more) gain 1.2x speed.​​​
*Lilypad (xO)*

Twitchwing (f) <Gale Wings> @sharp beak
Health: 94%
Energy: 86%
- ’This is disgusting.’ Speed -2.

*Zero Moment (xO)*

Sinh (f) <Gooey> @draco plate
Health: 79%
Energy: 84%
*squishes harder* Attack/defence +2, speed -2.​
Twitch stares down at the pinprick that is Sinh, wondering just how she’s supposed to aim an attack at her. Figuring that it’s pointless, she chooses instead to relax, soaring calmly on a restful breeze. Meanwhile, Sinh’s acidic coating seems to be doubling, tripling even, so much slime covering the little dragon that it appears to be more slop than actual pokemon. 

Twitchwing snaps awake - she wasn’t asleep, honest - and rockets down, wings hardening at her sides until they’re solid steel and she pivots straight towards the goomy but — 

She’s going too fast, her wings are too hard to aim properly and she loses control, skidding clumsily into the sand. She’s not hurt, thankfully, just completely shocked. Fortunately, so is Sinh. The goomy was totally prepared, and bracing for, the impact, and without it she’s left with nothing. She grunts her frustration; least she wasn’t hurt…

But the bird is totally prone _now_, anyway. She wiggles her tiny arms and draws the sand around her into the air, hardening it until it forms solid rock-like formations, then bringing them back down hard on their prey. Twitching shrieks with each hit, trying to flap her way back into the sky and avoid the barrage of rocks, but when she finally makes it they’ve all but fallen.​
*Lilypad (xO)*

Twitchwing (f) <Gale Wings> @sharp beak
Health: 78%
Energy: 87%
- ‘I’m havin’ a bad day 9_9’ Speed -2.

*Zero Moment (xO)*

Sinh (f) <Gooey> @draco plate
Health: 79%
Energy: 77%
- ‘Run! Flee! Wahahaha ~’ Attack +2, defence +4, speed -2.

*Arena Notes:*
A steadily increasing amount of sand from the edges of the box has been dislodged. A good amount of sand in the area that the battlers are on has been dislodged into uneveness, but the tunnel that Rex dug through has already sank into solid shape again.

*Final Notes:*

Flying up high enough to dodge attacks means that you’re too high to hit your opponent, so Twitchwing chilled first action.
 Combo missed… bad luck there.
 Counter has to be prepared ahead of time, and so Sinh couldn’t switch to Rock Slide after the combo missed.
 ZM next.


----------



## Zero Moment

Did you add the attack boost onto Rock Slide? I think it should've done 2% more damage.


----------



## shy ♡

Yes... I did... 7 (base damage) + 2 (modifiers) x 1.5 (SE) = 13 (rounded down).


----------



## Zero Moment

Oh, I see. The arena gives a 3% damage boost to ground- and rock-type attacks, though.


----------



## shy ♡

Oh, my bad... always confusing taking over in the middle... fixed now.


----------



## Zero Moment

Start off with an *Infestation*, then hit with a *Secret Power*, then *Hidden Power*. If she's untouchable, then, eh, *Acid Armor* some more. If she's untouchable and you're Taunted, then *Tackle* around I guess.

*Infestation/Acid Armor~Secret Power/Acid Armor/Tackle~Hidden Power/Acid Armor/Tackle*


----------



## shy ♡

DQ warning for Lilypad, 48 hours.


----------



## Herbe

Fletchling pls I like naps just command yourself k

uh 1-action fly first time, then gimme a few heat waves I guess?

*1-action Fly ~ Heat Wave x2*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Nine*​
*Lilypad*

*Twitchwing*  @ Sharp Beak
*Ability*: Gale Wings
*Health*: 78%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: "I'm havin' a bad day 9_9" _-2 Speed_.

*Zero Moment*

*Sinh*  @ Draco Plate
*Ability*: Gooey
*Health*: 79%
*Energy*: 77%
*Status*: "Run! Flee! Wahahaha ~" _+2 Attack, +4 Defense, -2 Speed_.

------------------------------​
With a determined little chirp Twitchwing decides to try her luck again, spreading her tiny wings for liftoff. She pushes herself hard off the ground with her feet, flapping her wings madly until she manages to catch a breeze and flutter up several feet above the litterbox. Undeterred, Sinh simply spreads out her goop to melt down into the ground, excreting yet more slime from her pores to reinforce her sludgy armor, and waits. Screeching her very best battle cry, Twitchwing hurtles down from above, folding her wings to her sides for further momentum, and slashes across Sinh's slime with her beak. The thick coating not only protects Sinh from a lot of the attack, but splatters all over Twitchwing's feathers, bogging them down even more.

Irritated, Twitchwing peels her slime-covered wings from her sides and flaps them commandingly, stirring up a wave of hot air that rushes Sinh's way. The Goomy closes her eyes, but otherwise doesn't seem too bothered by the rush of heat that washes over her skin. She takes a deep breath, tiny body inflating, and unleashes a beam of beige light Twitchwing's way, laced with particles of sand from the litterbox. The Fletchling cries out as the impact makes her lose her balance in the air and falls face-first into the litter. Sitting up, she shakes her head madly, attempting to blink bits of sand out of her eyes.

Her eyes watering, Twitching turns to face the outline that looks like Sinh and calls up another blast of hot wind, the air in front of her crackling from the heat as it rushes forward. By sheer luck her aim is true, and Sinh burbles a little in discomfort as she waits for the heat to abate. The Draco Plate around her neck begins to glow as she taps into its power, summoning up a circle of violet orbs that fly, one by one, in Twitchwing's direction. The blinded Fletchling warbles in pain as the Dragon-type energy strikes her and falls on her side in the dirt, twitching.

------------------------------​
*Lilypad*

*Twitchwing*  @ Sharp Beak
*Ability*: Gale Wings
*Health*: 62%
*Energy*: 70%
*Status*: Blinking furiously. _-3 Speed, -1 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Fly ~ Heat Wave ~ Heat Wave

*Zero Moment*

*Sinh*  @ Draco Plate
*Ability*: Gooey
*Health*: 60%
*Energy*: 69%
*Status*: Happily blowing tiny bubbles of goop into the air. _+2 Attack, +6 Defense, -2 Speed_.
*Used*: Acid Armor ~ Secret Power ~ Hidden Power

*Arena Status*

 A steadily increasing amount of sand from the edges of the box has been dislodged. A good amount of sand in the area that the battlers are on has been dislodged into uneveness, but the tunnel that Rex dug through has already sank into solid shape again.

*Damage and Energy*

 Twitchwing's Health: 78% - 9% (Secret Power) - 7% (Hidden Power) = 62%
 Twitchwing's Energy: 87% - 7% (Fly) - 5% (Heat Wave) - 5% (Heat Wave) = 70%
 Sinh's Health: 79% - 7% (Fly) - 6% (Heat Wave) - 6% (Heat Wave) = 60%
 Sinh's Energy: 77% - 2% (Acid Armor) - 5% (Secret Power) - 1% (Hidden Power) = 69%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Twitchwing (24) > Sinh (20).
 I went with sandy terrain for Secret Power. It lowered Twitchwing's Accuracy by one stage.
 Sinh's Hidden Power was Dragon-type thanks to her Draco Plate.
 *Lilycolo* commands first.


----------



## Eifie

Just over *24-hour DQ warning for Lilycolo*.


----------



## Eifie

While it's not time yet, Lilycolo hasn't been on for a few days, so I'd like to give her a chance to actually get online, if Zero Moment is okay with that. Your slots are full, though, so if you'd like to get this over with I can DQ her when the time comes in a few hours.


----------



## Zero Moment

This battle's been going for 8 months, I can wait a few days longer.


----------



## Herbe

thank you for your mercy!

mmkai lets see here how about a base natural gift x3. if she protects then fly up and come down on her next action. if you get a status bring on that facade.

*Au-Natural Gift/Fly/Facade x3*


----------



## Zero Moment

Huh, that's an interesting effect for Natural Gift. It's not going to do any real damage, though.

*Rock Slide X3*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Ten*​
*Lilypad*

*Twitchwing*  @ Sharp Beak
*Ability*: Gale Wings
*Health*: 62%
*Energy*: 70%
*Status*: Blinking furiously. _-3 Speed, -1 Accuracy_.

*Zero Moment*

*Sinh*  @ Draco Plate
*Ability*: Gooey
*Health*: 60%
*Energy*: 69%
*Status*: Happily blowing tiny bubbles of goop into the air. _+2 Attack, +6 Defense, -2 Speed_.

------------------------------​
_The ultimate showdown between bird and goop continues..._

Bird is the first to move, firing off a beam of bright white light from her beak. As it travels through the air, however, the beam takes a more solid form, and Sinh's gooey hide sucks most of that right up. The Goomy is hardly fazed as she calls up heaps of sand from the depths of the litter box, which harden into a flurry of rocks that rain down upon little bird. Bird cheeps in pain as the stones dig into her feathers, but manages to persevere. She launches another deceptively-physical beam assault, and goop almost lazily retaliates with a forceful squish into the ground.

More litter-rocks rise from the sand, pummeling bird with sharp and gross pieces of littery rock. Twitchwing cries out in distress, hiding her vulnerable head desperately beneath her wing to no avail. She peeks out only long enough to unleash a third white beam and quickly takes shelter again, knowing what's coming. And indeed, goop goops back just a little from the force of her opponent's attack before summoning up yet more rocks to batter down poor little bird as she squeals in agony.

------------------------------​
*Lilypad*

*Twitchwing*  @ Sharp Beak
*Ability*: Gale Wings
*Health*: 22% (capped)
*Energy*: 55%
*Status*: Chirping in great distress. _-3 Speed, -1 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Natural Gift ~ Natural Gift ~ Natural Gift

*Zero Moment*

*Sinh*  @ Draco Plate
*Ability*: Gooey
*Health*: 45%
*Energy*: 54%
*Status*: Still gooping about happily. _+2 Attack, +6 Defense, -2 Speed_.
*Used*: Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide

*Arena Status*

 A steadily increasing amount of sand from the edges of the box has been dislodged. A good amount of sand in the area that the battlers are on has been dislodged into uneveness, but the tunnel that Rex dug through has already sank into solid shape again.

*Damage and Energy*

 Twitchwing's Health: 62% - 17% (Rock Slide) - 17% (Rock Slide) - 17% (Rock Slide) = 22% (capped)
 Twitchwing's Energy: 70% - 5% (Natural Gift) - 5% (Natural Gift) - 5% (Natural Gift) = 55%
 Sinh's Health: 60% - 5% (Natural Gift) - 5% (Natural Gift) - 5% (Natural Gift) = 45%
 Sinh's Energy: 69% - 5% (Rock Slide) - 5% (Rock Slide) - 5% (Rock Slide) = 54%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Twitchwing (24) > Sinh (20).
 (I've written way too much of "attack x3" today so uh, sorry.)
 The third Rock Slide made Twitchwing hit the damage cap.
 *Zero Moment* commands first.


----------



## Zero Moment

Alright, she's gonna be trying to avoid hits this round, not much we can do about that. *Shock Wave* first, *Body Slam* after, and *Dragon Pulse* last. The first time you can't touch her, *Rain Dance*. Any time after, *Chill*.

*Shock Wave/Rain Dance~Body Slam/Rain Dance/Chill~Dragon Pulse/Rain Dance/Chill*


----------



## Eifie

DQ warning for Lilycolo. However many days.


----------



## Herbe

holy crap it seems like it was only yesterday i noticed " ZM posted today pfft i has plenty of time"

i shall do this!


----------



## Herbe

okay 2 heat waves and an overheat there twitchy

*Heat Wave x2 ~ Overheat*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Eleven*​
*Lilypad*

*Twitchwing*  @ Sharp Beak
*Ability*: Gale Wings
*Health*: 22%
*Energy*: 55%
*Status*: Chirping in great distress. _-3 Speed, -1 Accuracy_.

*Zero Moment*

*Sinh*  @ Draco Plate
*Ability*: Gooey
*Health*: 45%
*Energy*: 54%
*Status*: Still gooping about happily. _+2 Attack, +6 Defense, -2 Speed_.

------------------------------​
Forcing herself up off the ground, Twitchwing begins rapidly twitching her wings, and for a moment nobody notices the difference. Least of all does Sinh, who continues to goop about completely oblivious to the gust of hot wind that Twitchwing sends off in the wrong direction. Sinh happily splooshes about on the kitty litter, and her happiness emanates from her in several pulses of crackling electricity that spread in all directions. Twitchwing screams as the electricity courses through her body, just barely remaining in flight.

Again the Fletchling flaps her wings, and this time her aim is true, as she whips up a wave of hot air in Sinh's direction. The Goomy hardly seems bothered, however, as some of the heat is absorbed harmlessly into her goopy exterior, causing it to expand slightly. She squelches over the ground, making her way up to her opponent and pushes herself forcefully up into the air to bear down upon Twitchwing from above. Suffocating the Fletchling in her goopiness, she forces her down to the floor with a painful impact.

Screeching, Twitchwing begins to heat up as her body glows a bright red. Sinh hardly notices the heat emanating from her target under all her goop, and doesn't realize what her opponent is doing until too late. White-hot flame explodes from the Fletchling's body, engulfing Sinh in its scorching heat, and her goop squishes in distress. Opening her mouth as if to scream, she instead unleashes a wave of bright green Dragon-type energy, and on impact the exhausted Fletchling falls to her side, unable to stand any more.

------------------------------​
*Lilypad*

*Twitchwing*  @ Sharp Beak
*Ability*: Gale Wings
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 39%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Heat Wave (missed) ~ Heat Wave ~ Overheat

*Zero Moment*

*Sinh*  @ Draco Plate
*Ability*: Gooey
*Health*: 31%
*Energy*: 41%
*Status*: _Goo? Goo goop goo!_ :3
*Used*: Shock Wave ~ Body Slam ~ Dragon Pulse

*Arena Status*

 A steadily increasing amount of sand from the edges of the box has been dislodged. A good amount of sand in the area that the battlers are on has been dislodged into uneveness, but the tunnel that Rex dug through has already sank into solid shape again.

*Damage and Energy*

 Twitchwing's Health: 22% - 9% (Shock Wave) - 10% (Body Slam) - 10% (Dragon Pulse) = 0%
 Twitchwing's Energy: 55% - 4% (Heat Wave) - 4% (Heat Wave) - 8% (Overheat) = 39%
 Sinh's Health: 45% - 6% (Heat Wave) - 8% (Overheat) = 31%
 Sinh's Energy: 54% - 4% (Shock Wave) - 6% (Body Slam) - 3% (Dragon Pulse) = 41%

*Notes*

 (bluh)
 The first Heat Wave missed due to Twitchwing's accuracy drop.
 And Zero Moment wins! He gets $16, Leafpaw gets 1 exp, and Sinh gets 3 exp. Lilycolo gets $8 and 2 exp for Rex, 1 exp for Twitchwing. MF, pathos, and I split $10.


----------

